# Hand Knitted Rainbow Scarf with Cowl effect Variation



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Well it won't be long before we light those bonfires and fireworks and this Rainbow Scarf is full of colour using lovely plump Rasta yarn by Malabrigo Yarns. Its also part of my rainbow collection. Its a quick knit too.
£1.50
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rainbow-flame-stitch-scarf-with-cowl-neck-variation


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Now that is absolutely stunning!!! Those colors are so brilliant.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Totally yummy... love that yarn and stitch!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

laurelarts said:


> Now that is absolutely stunning!!! Those colors are so brilliant.


I loved working with yarn and the colours just seem to work well with the stitch pattern and design. Its really soft and plump tooxx


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Just wonderful!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Totally yummy... love that yarn and stitch!


Thank you so much Sewbizgirl. The stitch pattern is really fun and the fabric grows quickly. I love the softness of Malabrigo Rasta and the colour intergrations with this shade were brilliantxx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Rainebo said:


> Just wonderful!


Ahh thank you Rainboxx


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Love the stitch, and the yarn is gorgeous, well done


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

oge designs said:


> Love the stitch, and the yarn is gorgeous, well done


Thank you so much oge designs. I really enjoyed putting this stitch pattern together.xx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

kittykatzmom said:


> beautiful


So thrilled you like it kittkatzmomxx


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I thought I had saved the pattern, but didn't. It is really pretty and I don' t knit - for now anyway. When I checked it wasn't a free pattern and since I don't knit right now no sense buying it.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

It is just beautiful, as is all of your designs.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

missylam said:


> It is just beautiful, as is all of your designs.


Thank you so much missylam. I am so pleased to have joined this forum. Everyone here has been so supportive and it really keeps you going. Have a super weekend!xx


----------



## cute-n-cuddly-designs (Sep 27, 2012)

really lovely x


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you so much cute and cuddlyxx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness, just when I think you can't come up with anything as amazing as your last project you do!! I love this!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Gypsycream said:


> Oh my goodness, just when I think you can't come up with anything as amazing as your last project you do!! I love this!


Thank you so much Gypsycream. I loved working with this yarn Rasta. Its so plump and the colours and I loved this shade of colour intergration. Just reminded me of Bonfire night and all those colourful fireworksxx


----------

